# WCK in the Inland Empire, So. Calif.



## nojack (Oct 4, 2005)

If anyone interested in joining us to learn/practice Wing Chun in the Inland Empire, you are welcome to sent me an inquiry to this email addr : cis68stanley@hotmail.com & I will fill you in with more detail regarding my wing chun background for those who are dead serious about trainning/learning.

This thread is for the announcement only, so please do not reply here.

BTW, is from Yip Man lineage if you're curious.

P.S. this is NON-PROFIT group.


----------



## bcbernam777 (Oct 5, 2005)

Who was yur teacher??


----------



## nojack (Oct 7, 2005)

I thought I says do not reply to this post here but to sent inquiry to my email addr.

But for your curiousity _*bcbernam777, *_is it important to you who my teacher was? Some of those older generation WCers through my lineage that I know they are very very low key, not interested in teaching, so you will never heard of their existance.

But one thing I do know, they been through a lots of challenge back in the old days.


----------



## ed-swckf (Oct 8, 2005)

Oooo, its a mystery!!!


----------



## bcbernam777 (Oct 8, 2005)

:idunno: .


----------

